# libpkg.so.4: Undefined symbol "openat"



## sphtd (Jun 11, 2018)

Welcome!

I want to install Zabbix on my firewall but when I run a command `pkg install zabbix24-server-2.4.7 nmap`. I get /usr/local/lib/libpkg.so.4: Undefined symbol "openat". I really don't know what to do. I'm a newbie. I never before use FreeBSD.

FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p19


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2018)

FreeBSD 10.1 has been End-of-Life since December 2016 and is not supported any more.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## sphtd (Jun 11, 2018)

SirDice said:


> FreeBSD 10.1 has been End-of-Life since December 2016 and is not supported any more.
> 
> Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
> https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html




Soo. All what i have to do.. is update!
Thanks man!


----------

